
A design degree's worth of typography rules neatly summarized - df3
http://practicaltypography.com/summary-of-key-rules.html
======
harperlee
Interestingly, I was sent to a /graylist.html page accusing HN (among others)
of profiting from the traffic. Normally these pages make the (absolutely fair)
point that they need to earn to live, but without the accusatory tone. It
might be just bad copy that inadvertedly includes HN on the freeriders
accusation, but to the cynic in me, this seems a little bit as a psychological
technique to make me feel guilty... what do you think about this copy?

~~~
df3
I didn't see that. I think the writer needs to either sell a book and offer
whatever he wants for free on the blog, or offer everything for free with no
restrictions. I don't see the point in the writer begging or making others
feel guilty as a monetization strategy. Either it's free or not.

